# Home/Architecture 3D Software



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Does anybody know of a decent preferably open source piece of software that I can 3D Model a home with built in bits of furniture etc.

Tried a couple of online based things and although easy to use everything costs money to select more suitable furniture etc.

Seen FreeCAD but assume that is a bit more involved.

Cheers


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I've used Sketchup in the past - https://www.sketchup.com/plans-and-pricing#for-personal

Looks like it is web only for the free version now but It might do what you need still.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd say Sketchup unless you can get access to a copy of Autocad/ Inventor


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Haven't tried it myself but a mate used it and he'd never done any cad before and he found it pretty easy. 
There are a few Autocad clones but u less you have a year to learn it I'd steer clear. 
SketchUp is decent but if you're just knocking up some ideas for the Mrs to have a look at then it's probably a bit overkill.

www.Floorplanner.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for all your suggestions.

I've ended up with a program called Sweet Home 3D

http://www.sweethome3d.com/download.jsp

Works well and will do what I need it to do and not really any learning curve.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I forgot to mention magicplan on your phone which is great for getting room dimensions.
I tested it in the office when someone was measuring up and over 10s of meters it was accurate to a couple on cm.


----------

